# MYSQL-Statemnt zur Anzeige doppleter Wörter



## JonnieWalker (19. Apr 2010)

Hallo Leute ich führe gerade dieses Satatement in MYSQL-Editor aus.
Er zeigt mir das Wort was mehr als einmal vorkommt an.
Das ist auch soweit richtig.

Ausgabe:
word             Anzahl vorkommen
hallo                       4


```
SELECT eloftwords.word,count(word) as 'Anzahl vorkommen'
FROM eloftwords 
GROUP BY eloftwords.word 
having count(*) > 1 
order by word
```

Wie ändere ich den das er mir die Ausgabe so macht:

Ausgabe:
word             Anzahl vorkommen
hallo                       1                    
hallo                       1
hallo                       1
hallo                       1

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## AlexSpritze (19. Apr 2010)

Kannst du nicht von Hallo 4 auch ohne SQL auf Hallo 1 Hallo 1 Hallo 1 Hallo 1 kommen?


----------



## JonnieWalker (19. Apr 2010)

wie meinst du das?
die 4 ist ja die anzahl wie oft das wort "hallo" vorkommt.

ich will aber ohne zu machen
where word like 'hallo'

das er mir das "hallo" ausgibt.


----------



## Gast2 (19. Apr 2010)

labi hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute ich führe gerade dieses Satatement in MYSQL-Editor aus.
> Er zeigt mir das Wort was mehr als einmal vorkommt an.
> Das ist auch soweit richtig.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch total sinnlos? Das group by ist doch grade dafür gleiche Datensätze zusammen zufassen damit mit COUNT die Anzahl gezählt werden kann. Sonst lass einfach das group by weg.

Wenn du nur 

```
word             Anzahl vorkommen
hallo                       1                    
hallo                       1
hallo                       1
hallo                       1
```

haben willst kannst du es ja einfach so machen:


```
SELECT eloftwords.word,1 as 'Anzahl vorkommen'
FROM eloftwords 
order by word
```

Aber der Sinn erschließt sich mir da nicht.

Ich verstehe auch deine Anforderung überhaupt nicht:



labi hat gesagt.:


> ich will aber ohne zu machen
> where word like 'hallo'
> 
> das er mir das "hallo" ausgibt.



Wie sehen die Daten aus- und was möchtest du als Result bekommen? Einfach mit mit 5-10 Beispiel Rows.


----------



## JonnieWalker (19. Apr 2010)

Danke es klappt!
Schönen Tag noch


----------

